
AWS Ground Station - AlphaWeaver
https://aws.amazon.com/ground-station/
======
elkos
You might be interested in SatNOGS. An open source solution satellite
groundstation network with more than 100+ stations globally.
https:/network.satnogs.org

------
andrewstuart
Perhaps the most strange Amazon Web Service - certainly the most narrow in
focus/target audience anyway. How many people need to run a satellite?

